# التحكم بموتور ستبر بواسطة بيانات ملف رسم



## spacetoon (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لقد رادوتني فكرة لم تطرح في هذا المنتدى واحب ان ارى مدى الانتاج هنا

الفكرة هي التحكم بموتور ستبر بواسطة كمبوتر عن طريق مخرج الطابعة ولكن بيانات التحكم تؤخذ من ملف رسومي DXF وهو ملف يحتوي على بيانات لرسم معين

مثلا لو ملف ال DXF هذا يمثل خط مستقيم طوله 5 سم فان الكمبيوتر يطلب من الموتور بالسير لمسافة 5 سم

وطبعا هذه لها تطبيقات كبيرة وضخمة جدا

اعتقد ان قضية التحكم بالماتور من الكمبيوتر محلولة ومطروحة في اكتر من موقع 
ولكن المشكلة هي في استنباط المعلومات من ملف ال DXF وجعل برنامج الكمبوتر يفهمها ليترجم ما هو المطلوب منه لاحقا

لقد وجدت موقع طرح كيفية فك رموز ملف ال DXF ولكن نريد المزيد لانه غير كافي وهذا هو الموقع
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/in...ic=105138&st=0

يا ريت تشاركوني اراءكم ونقدر نعمل هالمشروع الصغير الكبير هذا

وشكرا


----------

